# First big trip alone



## Enock

Hi folks.....
Due to one of our dogs not being to well, and the fact that my wife bought a horse for her 50th... It was decided that if I wanted to take my annual health and relaxation break to France, I'd have to go by myself...

So a plan was hatched, that I'd use this break to do some exploring, and get to use my tow car whilst here... Just for background, I have severe haemophilia, and mobility is a bit of an issue, some days are worse than others, but warm weather helps.... The one thing that helps keep me going, even though even this can be a struggle at times, is my sports car....
And I could think of nothing better than roof off cruising around the east of France....

So I'm 2 weeks in... Took me a week to recover, and so far I'm doing ok... Got a leisure battery issue with the van, but it seems I can get by, by leaving the charger on.... If I switch it off, nothing 12v works, but I know the battery is good.... I suspect a relay issue, but hey I can just leave the charger on...

So here's the outfit on the first day in France.... This is an overnight stop at a nice safe Aire that I've used many times









Then it was set up time at my favourite site at Savigny les Beaune 









Weather for the first few days was a bit shocking... But I was pretty knackard anyway, so once I'd got provisions from Leclerc's I was happy to just rest up in the van


















Then what do ya know, the temperature rose, the sun came out, and life is great













































And to finish off... A little video from the Jura region


----------



## boringfrog

*TVR*

Looks good, and perfect TVR roofdown weather


----------



## javea

Nice!  

Like the exhaust note on the TVR.

My wife doesn't read these posts so I can be brave and quote This from the Polish engineer translating for my neighbour who is on a contract abroad.

" A holiday without the wife can be twice the fun and half the cost."

I wouldn't dare!............

Mike


----------



## Morphology

Congrats, it's a big but worthwhile step.

As I often do with this sort of post, I thought I'd check out the campsite you mentioned at Savigny les Beaune - I like to make a note of ones that are peoples' favourites.

I took a look on the satellite images on Google, and it looks like the Chateau has a bonkers number of military aircraft in its grounds:

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@47.0605856,4.8196893,330m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=en

Fascinating.

Morph


----------



## Enock

Thanks for the replies folks....makes the effort of posting worthwhile..

And Morph....yes you are quite correct the chateau is bonkers....but fantastic at the same time....
Of more interest to me is the car and motorcycle collection within the chataeu itself.... Manx Nortons, Vincent's, MV Augusta, and many many more fantastic bikes.... Then there are the 60'and 70' abarth racing and rally cars..also there is a collection of vintage wine making equipment..really is well worth a visit.... And all for €10.... Oh and they sell their own wine too...

As for camping les premiers....I love the place... Quite basic but well run,, by brother and sister.... Always happy to help and really nice people..... and great big pitches......if you want swimming pools and night time booze ups this isn't the place...


----------



## JackieP

You really really like your sports car. I can tell. 

Lovely post and lovely photos too. Keep us up to date in your adventures and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tezmcd

great photos and what a nice idea - could I just suggest one thing - next time take me with you - the beer tastes better when shared and my right foot is heavier than yours so the sound would be louder - the TVR gearbox might give way but hey ho nothing lasts forever

Do enjoy the rest of your trip I'm off tomorrow to Monaco to hear the flat sound of the new F1 V6's - your TVR would shame them


----------



## Enock

Tezmcd said:


> great photos and what a nice idea - could I just suggest one thing - next time take me with you - the beer tastes better when shared and my right foot is heavier than yours so the sound would be louder - the TVR gearbox might give way but hey ho nothing lasts forever
> 
> Do enjoy the rest of your trip I'm off tomorrow to Monaco to hear the flat sound of the new F1 V6's - your TVR would shame them


Anytime mate you're more than welcome.....I think the gear box will take it:wink:

Just for those interested...this TVR is not quite standard....
It's running a 450 BHP 6.0l chevy LS motor.... With a 6 speed box nailed on the back of it.....it does get along quite nicely when required...

In fact I almost put the van on the trailer and dragged it with the car... Would have got here a bit quicker :lol:


----------



## Enock

JackieP said:


> You really really like your sports car. I can tell.
> 
> Lovely post and lovely photos too. Keep us up to date in your adventures and thanks for sharing.


Certainly do jackie..... Determined to make the most of it while I still can.......

Or before they're banned from the roads whichever is the sooner :lol:


----------



## Penquin

In your OP you mentioned that you have a problem with the leisure battery...

is that still causing a problem or is it behaving itself better now?

Fascinating thread with some great pictures, thanks.

A trip without the wife? I somehow don't think that would be happily received, but then we don't have horses (never trust the things after an unhappy experience once), although she does return to the UK to "grandchild sit" so who knows......

Where are you now (in this great big country)?

Dave


----------



## raynipper

I always like being in the van alone. No meal TIMES and far less rattles with less 'stuff' packed into cupboards.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong

.....and nobody to say "you have had 4 glasses already"- when she has had only 3 1/2 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## raynipper

Now I can relate to that Geoff.

Ray.


----------



## Enock

Hi penguin..... Thanks for the interest....

Yes the leisure battery.......mmmm well I may as well come clean and admit the issue was partly my fault...  

Basically the fuse near to the leisure battery blew, it was a strange type and I couldn't get a replacement..... So I decided to buy a new blade type fuse holder and swap the fuse to this type as obviously they're available anywhere....
Well I did this, and no excuses I made a poor connection to from the + terminal on the battery to the new fuse holder.... It took me the best part of 2 days to track down.... But now it's all good (touch wood) :wink: 

As for my location.... I'm in Savigny les Beaune..... At my favourite site...camping les premiers pres 8)


----------



## androidGB

Nice pics, and nice car.

Surprised you didn't get drawn towards Le Sarthe at this time of year  


Andrew


----------



## raynipper

androidGB said:


> Nice pics, and nice car.
> 
> Surprised you didn't get drawn towards Le Sarthe at this time of year
> 
> Andrew


Probably too late to get a place now Andrew.

Ray.


----------



## Enock

androidGB said:


> Nice pics, and nice car.
> 
> Surprised you didn't get drawn towards Le Sarthe at this time of year
> 
> Andrew


Been therein the past, and it was good...now days it appears the yobs have pretty much taken over by the yobs. ... .much rather do the classic later in the year.... 8)


----------



## mikeclowes

Hi Great pictures and like everyone else says keep the posts coming, we are hoping to get away later this summer and always looking for recommended sites and aires do you mind sharing the location of your nice safe aire your first picture?
We are comparative beginners but hoping to do a lot more, we just need the confidence 
Have a great and safe trip. Mike and Anita


----------



## Enock

Hi mike...... It's called Aire La cheppe... It's an old Celtic fortress, about 4 miles from the autoroute....

You can get the location from google....but just be aware it's quite small, and there is a chance you could turn up and not get in.....not happened to me, but I suspect the times I arrive may be a factor in always getting a spot.... 8)


----------



## barryd

Fantastic! Great pics and a super car. 

I enjoyed Jura but I would be heading deep into the Swiss or French Alps with that thing towing behind the van! Maybe even the Stelvio Pass or some other in Italy.

Im trying to pursade Mrs D to let me have a big motorbike to do the same thing but its not going well. I even said she could come as well!  

Ive done a few solo trips without my Supervisor but I never get very far. Dont know how to empty the Thetford or get water. 8O


----------



## Enock

Another lovely day driving around 8)

Spoiled by a broken exhaust 

But owner of the campsite knows a chap that should be able to weld it up tomorrow.....fingers crossed :wink:


----------



## nicholsong

But if it is such a lovely day why is the hood not down?  :lol:


----------



## Enock

nicholsong said:


> But if it is such a lovely day why is the hood not down?  :lol:


Good point..... But I was already sun burnt.... So chickened out


----------



## Enock

Did a little video tour of my van.. 8)


----------

